# Gold powder, that turned green?



## shinedown389 (Jun 28, 2011)

I used the subzero starter kit from ishor. I made one batch with the whole pound of subzero, and put in cpu's,fingers and pins, and the solution disoved the gold except for a few pins on cpu's. i then put the urea in, and the next step, the storm precipitant, and got alot of brown mud at the bottom. so i rince's the mud with ammonia, then tap water,then distilled water. when i dryed out the powder, witch was a gold/orange color, it slowy turn green, the dryer it got, its all green now.??? and when i torched a little bit it turns black?? i no i messed some thing up. but i like to no what happened. so the next batch comes out right. Please help.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 28, 2011)

Start with this link:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

There is a lot of useful information here, but you need to read it. Be patient, it's not something that you can figure out in a few minutes.


----------



## shinedown389 (Jun 28, 2011)

I followed the instruction sheet from ishor to tee, and have been researching many places just like this. there is a lot of knowledge here for sure. i will be coming here alot. just Don't no if i should throw away the 30 some thing gram's of powder or can i refine it in the next batch???? it must of got catamanated in the first batch. will take your advice and do smaller batches with only pin's. or fingers by them selfs. thanks any help is greatly appreciated. :lol:


----------



## seawolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Go to post "Newbie wanting to try aqua regia kit from Ebay" You find the links to the three most important documents to download and read again and again until you understand the processes fully. The downloads are free all of the time. I made a folder in documents and copied them there along with other information that I know I will need. In Lasersteves sig. line he has a search block that works very well. Again READ & READ some more. 
Work Safe and be safe.
MarkView attachment cm%20Hokes[1].pdf


----------



## qst42know (Jun 28, 2011)

Your gold isn't gone and it can be recovered. You need to get familiar with the basics first. As luck would have it you are in the right place. :mrgreen: 

And you don't just throw this stuff away, doing so these days you may just end you in deep expensive trouble with the law.


----------



## glondor (Jun 28, 2011)

Do NOT throw anything away.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't throw anything away, your gold is still there and you can learn how to get it back. Store it someplace safe and read, read, read.


----------



## Scheele35 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was wondering if i could use urine instead of Urea?


----------



## butcher (Sep 24, 2011)

There is no need to urinate in your gold solution that sounds like something my dog would say if you can’t precipitate it pizz on it. 

In my opinion there is no need for urea either, these would only complicate a process that is difficult enough to accomplish, I use heat instead of adding another compound to my solution like urea.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2011)

butcher said:


> There is no need to urinate in your gold solution that sounds like something my dog would say if you can’t precipitate it pizz on it.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Rotfl.......


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 25, 2011)

I gotta say, my good friend butcher has a way with words. 

And he's right!

Harold


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow....Is your solution a golden yellow ughhhh now it is. Lmao, butcher


----------

